

People With ADHD Do One Month's Less Work Per Year, Study Finds - pier0
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/05/080527125324.htm

======
jamesbritt
"So much work is being lost that the researchers recommend employers consider
screening staff for ADHD and providing treatment for those affected, because
it would be more cost-effective for their businesses."

It would be cost-effective to match people to the kind of work for which they
are best suited.

I used to be in management, and one of the things I learned was how to reward
or punish people. And the funny thing was that what was a rewards for one
person was punishment for another.

For example, doing inventory on all the first-aid kits in a building. There
are some types who love this. They get great satisfaction form the easy
predictability and sure measure of success. Others hate it, find it mind-
numbing (that would be me). That first person, if you give them a task with
loosely-defined goals and a subject measurement of success, get antsy and
tense.

